
Ethan Conrad '89 – Business Administration-Strategic Managemen - bhking
http://www.csus.edu/alum/profiles/profile/conrad.html
======
bhking
Sacramento developer Ethan Conrad '89 (Business Administration-Strategic
Management) makes it a point to go to Hawaii three or four times a year. But
only for three-day weekends, not longer. And he spends most of his traveling
time working deals with his iPhone.

